# My hairdresser is beginning a slow reopening



## Ronni (May 14, 2020)

My hair gal, Suk, who owns her own salon, is beginning a slow re-opening.  

She and Jerry, the other guy who rents space from her, are alternating days.  Only one of them in the salon at a time, to minimize contact between the two of them and the customers.  Plus Suk is spacing customers with an additional half hour in between so she can sanitize everything before the next customer. And of course, she's wearing a mask and gloves, and insisting that her clients do too (she has extra if they come in without) and changing them between customers,

Best of all?  She's pulled most of her equipment outside under the covered pavilion in front of her building, so everything's in the open air with lots of natural air flow, further mitigating any potential viral contamination.  

She's been hard hit (as many small businesses have) by the quarantine.  She just opened this week, and is planning to take customers 7 days a week to compensate for having to space them further apart during the day so she does less business each day.  

I used to get my hair trimmed and styled every 6 weeks.  I was due for a cut when the quarantine hit.  I am one shaggy doggy right now.    I'll wait and see how things go, but I'm considering making an appointment some time in the next month.


----------



## Don M. (May 14, 2020)

My wife's hairdresser opened this week, but by appointment only, and 1 person at a time allowed in the salon.  My wife has a date set up for next week.  I drove past my barber shop yesterday, and he was open...but, only 1 person allowed in.  There were 3 or 4 old guys waiting in their vehicles for their "turn", so I may try again next week.  
We're both getting a bit "shaggy", but no big thing.


----------



## jujube (May 14, 2020)

I saw a mobile dog-grooming truck drive by yesterday.  I was tempted to flag it down and get a poodle cut.  

Anybody had a "poodle cut" in the 1950's?  My sister had one (plus a perm) and she looked like a lightbulb with curls. She cried for days.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 14, 2020)

jujube said:


> I saw a mobile dog-grooming truck drive by yesterday.  I was tempted to flag it down and get a poodle cut.
> 
> Anybody had a "poodle cut" in the 1950's?  My sister had one (plus a perm) and she looked like a lightbulb with curls. She cried for days.


I have 2 older sisters.
I remember.

I also remember "beehives."
And the one sister ironing her hair (thank you, Cher.)

Back to your truck: if I saw one drive by, at this point I'd don a collar to get my hair cut, I don't care what style it is!!  Just make it _gone!!!!!!!_


----------



## jujube (May 14, 2020)

I finally broke down and took a pair of scissors to my hair yesterday.  It looks "better"; it doesn't look "great".


----------



## In The Sticks (May 14, 2020)

jujube said:


> I finally broke down and took a pair of scissors to my hair yesterday.  It looks "better"; it doesn't look "great".


I'm about at that point, but I'd need a pair of thinning sheers to make it feel better.


----------



## Keesha (May 14, 2020)

jujube said:


> I saw a mobile dog-grooming truck drive by yesterday.  I was tempted to flag it down and get a poodle cut.
> 
> Anybody had a "poodle cut" in the 1950's?  My sister had one (plus a perm) and she looked like a lightbulb with curls. She cried for days.


No but my brother had one and probably cried for days.


----------



## Ronni (May 14, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I'm about at that point, but I'd need a pair of thinning sheers to make it feel better.


Oooh I have some of those!!  You can borrow mine!


----------



## In The Sticks (May 14, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Oooh I have some of those!!  You can borrow mine!


Road trip!!!

I'm at the point I can't take it anymore.

My threat of shaving my head is beginning to look more and more like a great idea.  I'm going shopping tomorrow.  I'll see if my barber shop has a sign on it about opening (bit it's gonna be so darned busy at first.)


----------



## RadishRose (May 14, 2020)

I like long hair on men. Always have.


----------



## In The Sticks (May 14, 2020)

RadishRose said:


> I like long hair on men. Always have.


I sit on a pew at church with 3 single women...we're the Unmarried Row (single/divorced/widowed.)  They get angry when I get my hair cut.


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

I'm just letting the whole mess grow out. Bangs and all. Not worth the risk.

This fall/winter...what then Ronni? Will she be doing cuts in the garage or what?


----------



## Lizzie00 (May 14, 2020)

I’m with you Marci....heck our hair may grow into something really great........yeah, right!


----------



## MarciKS (May 14, 2020)

Odds of me having long luscious locks at my age are slim but, whatever. LOL


----------



## Ronni (May 15, 2020)

MarciKS said:


> I'm just letting the whole mess grow out. Bangs and all. Not worth the risk.
> 
> This fall/winter...what then Ronni? Will she be doing cuts in the garage or what?


No idea.  Right now I'm taking one day at a time.....with my entire life, not just hair!!!


----------



## Sunny (May 15, 2020)

I predict that long hair will soon be very fashionable!


----------



## MarciKS (May 15, 2020)

I'm gonna look like a flower child from Woodstock by the time I'm comfortable enough to get anything done with mine.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 15, 2020)

*I decided a few weeks ago to cut my own hair. I ordered a wig on line and cut my hair as soon as the wig arrived. I'm really happy with it and it is comfortable.*


----------



## MarciKS (May 15, 2020)

Sassycakes said:


> *I decided a few weeks ago to cut my own hair. I ordered a wig on line and cut my hair as soon as the wig arrived. I'm really happy with it and it is comfortable.*


Where did you get the wig from?


----------

